# Anime Fan Treks the Globe with Cardboard Cutout Wolf Bride (Holo from Spice & Wolf))



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Just found this then and thought it was pretty cool lol

http://en.rocketnews24.com/2012/12/11/%E3%80%90nerdy-travel%E3%80%91-anime-fan-treks-the-globe-with-cardboard-cutout-wolf-bride/


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I can't believe he's not a neckbeard.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Lol. I need one of Light from Death Note.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Lol. I need one of Light from Death Note.


*Handcuffs self to Carboard Yagami* :teeth


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Nanami said:


> *Handcuffs self to Carboard Yagami* :teeth


:lol


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

Reminds me of Durarara:


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

It would be great to be like that, not giving a crap about what anyone thinks.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

fire mage64 said:


> Reminds me of Durarara:


He said that was his inspiration


----------

